
Can This Breakfast Cereal Help Save the Planet? - js2
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2019/04/13/711144729/can-this-breakfast-cereal-help-save-the-planet
======
js2
_There 's actually more regular wheat in this cereal than Kernza. "We want to
scale this and be able to find it on any grocery store, sitting on the same
shelves" alongside every other cereal put out by General Mills' Cascadian Farm
brand, Comings says. "You can start to be part of the solution to climate
change by eating a cereal, which is just so lovely."_

Sigh. I guess you have to start somewhere. The Land Institute at least
acknowledges the scope of the problem:

 _" Our goal is not for it to be a small-scale, niche thing," says Lee DeHaan.
"We have landscape-scale problems," and to make a real impact, perennial
grains need to cover the landscape._

